# I went to a concert alone!



## hypegeist (Oct 16, 2014)

I had been posting about this in the coping forum, and got a lot of fantastic support and posted an update there, but felt like posting here too. 

Last night I went to a concert alone for the first time. I won't lie, the days leading up to the concert and especially the day of my anxiety was killing me. I even called off work the day of because I woke up feeling so anxious-sick (oops).

My anxiety on the way there was horrible, but after the main act went on I had the time of my life! I almost backed out the closer I got to the venue, but I'm glad I didn't. Though my voice is hoarse today and my feet hurt, it was a fantastic show, and I left feeling so accomplished and confident. Smiled the whole way home (and I do NOT smile often)! I saw some other people there who looked like they went alone as well. I thought I'd be awkward just dancing and screaming and singing by myself, but I surprised myself, and did all of it! And I did it all without being intoxicated! 

I am so proud of myself, and so happy I went and didn't miss out on seeing one of my favorite musicians put on an incredible show.


----------



## PeachPlum91 (Oct 19, 2014)

Wow, that's great!! Good for you! You must be happy that you pushed yourself to go in the end. I'm glad it turned out to be worth it 

I thought of doing the same a few months back when a band I really like came to the city I live in.. but, I chickened out. The thought of other people being there with all their friends and realizing I'm there on my own - I'd feel crazy awkward. Maybe one day though. 

Congrats to you all the same  Which concert was it?


----------



## Hikikomori2014 (Sep 8, 2014)

:clap


----------



## seeking777 (Oct 24, 2012)

Glad to hear everything went well. I remember reading your post the other day and I felt for you. I remember going to a concert alone a few years back and I enjoyed myself. We can't let this thing keep us from enjoying our lives. Again congrats on pushing through the anxiety and going anyway.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Well done. 
I know I couldn't pull that off....unless I was performing, being a woodwind player (I would be in a group)


----------



## spiritsshinethrough (Oct 22, 2014)

Concerts are the most cathartic thing ever. I love them. All your anxiety gets poured into them. It's freedom. 

I almost always am alone at concerts. Everyone else there accuses me of being a loner. XD


----------



## Kazumichan (Oct 25, 2014)

That's awesome, I'm so happy for you ^^

I went to a concert alone in London for the first time this year. I was really anxious because I saw everyone else was there with their friends, but once it got started I forgot all about it and had a great time. Concerts are really fun on your own. It's kinda sad that so many people don't realize that and feel that they ought not go because they haven't any friends.


----------



## lastofthekews (May 11, 2009)

That's excellent hypegeist  I go to concerts alone as well and know how bad the anxiety leading up to the day can be, so good on you for not giving in to it and for going  Going to see a singer or band I like play live and just letting go is the best remedy for my anxiety I've found. Hope you've got some more gigs lined up to go and see 

Good for you as well Kazumichan, being alone should never stop us from going to concerts, so go you  I know how you feel about seeing everyone else with friends, that can be a bit crushing, but once the music starts and you get into it that gets forgotten about. I'd love to go to concerts with friends, but won't stop going on my own in the meantime 

You've inspired me now to go and see who's performing near me soon


----------



## darkhoboelf (Mar 3, 2013)

What did you do at the concert?Did you dance or just kind of sit to the side and enjoy the music?Either way good job,your an inspiration.


----------



## Cylon (Mar 15, 2013)

Like a BOSS!! Much respect for you!


----------



## sparklecat (Oct 24, 2014)

This is so inspiring! Thanks for sharing


----------

